# Ocularis Master Sniper



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

*File Name*: Ocularis Master Sniper

*File Submitter*: mattwalt</p >

*File Submitted*: 20 Feb 2017

*File Category*: Slingshots

Bill Hays' Tube Master Sniper - now with Simple Shote / Lee Silva's Ocularis attachment.

Not tested - please let me know if there are any issues - I'll modify.

1/2" (12mm) thickness at the attachment.

As always - making more than one - please send me one.

Click here to download this file


----------

